# How many cat owners do we have here??



## brimmhere (Jul 14, 2006)

I am the proud mommy to 3 lovely rescues!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2006)

How neat! We were "rescued" ourselves by three cats. Pretty literally...

The first cat came into our lives 9 years ago when I told God (after losing a cat), "If you want me to have another cat - you're going to have to drop it in my lap 'cause I'm not going to get another one." Watch what you say to God.....a few days later my daughter (about 11) walked in from a bike ride and dropped a kitten into my lap and said, "its homeless and nobody knows where it belongs".

"Alexander the Great", a Maine coon cat mix STILL lives with us - although he seems to think HE owns us....especially Robin. When she first went to college, he would roam through the house going, "MRA... MRA" in two syllables just like her name.

Ditsy Mitzi came to us about 4 years ago. I lost a cat when we moved to Oklahoma (long story) and I missed her so much. Alex was definitely Robin's cat and liked Art 2nd best....didn't really care much for me by this time as I didn't spoil him with treats like those two do. Anyway - I got a calico manx mix cat from the shelter....and I love her. We used to call her"bunny butt" till we got rabbits - now I think they have longer tails than she does!

Finally, shortly before we moved here two years ago, we heard about some acquaintances who were looking for a new home for their Russian Gray mix cat. He was fairly young....and when Art saw the way they treated him (let's just say they allowed the dog to chase him as "play")....he said, "I'll take the cat". The cat is named "Sam". He's beautiful but stupid as can be....and irritating at times. Still yet, we love him.

I'm looking forward to hearing about whoever else has cats!

Peg


----------



## binkies (Jul 14, 2006)

I have just one cat. He was adopted from the shelter. Such a beauty. Friendliest cat in the whole world. His name is Luke.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jul 14, 2006)

I've got 2 cats that we adopted from the Human Society. We adopted Holly as an 8 week old when we still had our older cat, Abby.When Abby died, Hollybecame depressed, wouldn'teat, drink etc. So we then went back the the human society and adopted a6 month old cat, Jewel. 

Recently, we've had a cat become very social with us in the evening durin the 'front porch sittin' hours. She just lays on the front porch and gets on the glider and wants hugs and attention. This cat was a result of a women dying and the family letting her inside cats running the town. I haven't had the chance toreally meet her tho. My parentsinformed me that she's kindaskinny but still has meat on her. Her nipples are quitevisiable. So when I see her next, I'll lookcloser at her and see if it's possible if she's got a litter somewhere in town. But she's made us her home just within the past week.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 14, 2006)

We have a kitty named Vera. We had gone over to a farm to see their conjoined kittens preserved in a jar and ended up coming home with a live kitty.

She is one spoiled girl. In the photo below, Vera and our dog Toby are sleeping in front of the kerosene heater.

Pam


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 14, 2006)

We have 5 barn kitties and one wild one that roams around that I have no idea where he came from :?

Ellie


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 14, 2006)

haha its always cool to see pics of cats along side dogs. 



Jinx is a 3 yr old Siamese, he was pulled from a shelter the day he was due to be put down, as they didnt have room to move him up to the adoptables section. So we got a call about taking him. Weve had him a little over a month now, and he is the sweetest cat in the world. Hes been Ill and its been He*l trying to figure out what was wrong. Have had him in for 3 vet appts in just 2 weeks and finally got a diagnosis, He has acute Pancreatitis which he is finally responding to treatment! Yippeee!







Meka is a 6 month old Balinese. She was also a shelter baby. Her mother was dumped by her breeder as he claimed she was worthless and wouldnt get pregnant. Little did he know she was preggy and gave birth in the shelter. Meka was adopted by a family, but they tossed her onto another family only after about 2 weeks time. The second family called us ( they had adopted 2 buns from us) and asked if we could take her or find her a home. They said she was "Mean" and with a newborn baby in the house couldnt keep her. We went and picked her up and btw she isnt mean LOL but did find out she has permenant sinus damage due to, too many URI's and will require life long meds. We currently are treating her with a new med the vet gave us Monday that she will only have to take 2 times a week and so far her nose has cleared up. 






Roadie another rescue, She was dumped at 3 weeks of age out in the country along side the road, hince her name Roadie. She is just a cute little white mix breed with one strip of gray on her head. Vet said she is around 8 weeks of age right now. We took her in from a friend we met up here who does chow rescue. She had hand fed Roadie until we got her. We have had her about 3 weeks now and she is the sweetest little kitten ever. We have to have her treated for a bout of Ringworm, but with her situation it was understandable. Shes in the clear now and playful as ever!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2006)

Long ago, I moved to California to try to make a failing marriage work (really, why do we do this? It never works!)... 

Anyway, I had adopted two lovely kittens from a coworker who's cat had babies. We named them Rootbeer Float and Shar Khan. When I got pregnant, I adopted Shar Khan out to a good friend. He had been an outdoor kitty for too long, and still sprayed everything regularly. I didn't want him spraying the new infant, so I found him a loving home. 

Rootbeer went with my ex-mother-in-law as I went out to Cali to "save the marriage." When I returned to Florida, I rented a house that did not allow pets, so she kept him for me. Then, when I got divorced, she told me she wouldn't give him up. Ah well. He is still alive, my 10 year old cat. Great cat...I still miss him. He's on the left in this photo.

Hubby isn't big on animals, or I'd own many more than I do now...and almost certainly, one of the animals would be a cat.


----------



## queenadreena (Jul 14, 2006)

I have one cat, called Bubbles. She's been with us since I was around 6 (I'm 19 now) so she's shared a majority of my childhood. She was left behind by two miserable stuffy old people in the flats opposite our house (they'd just left her, claiming she wasn't theirs when we knew she belonged to them) I don't understand why anyone would just dump just a beautiful, affectionate girl. Quite old now, with greying hairs, yet still just as lovable, wouldn't give her up for the world.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 14, 2006)

We have 5 cats! Most of them were rescues.

Chloe- Brown/Tortie

Sunni- Marmalade Tabby

Chelsea- Black/Tortie

Mr. George Underfoot- Grey and White Kitty

Sebastien aka 'Bastien Bad Cat-Black as sin!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a maine coon named angel,the reason for the name angel she has angel wing markings on her sides.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, since others are sharing photos of their cats, here's mine. 

Holly- she's just a plain lazy cat! 










Jewel- adopted from the Human Society and ate a metal piece off a sausage roll which required emergancy surgey
Here she is $2,000 later......


----------



## m.e. (Jul 15, 2006)

Now you're giving me an excuse to show off my babies :lookaround:wink:


*Beeper* - at nearly 17, she's by far the oldest. She's also the crankiest. Beeper is a semi-feral cat that showed up on our back doorstep 16 years ago and never quite left. Ironically, she is often the most affectionate of all the cats, towards us at least. Everyone else she tolerates :devil






[align=center]



[/align]



[align=left]

*Scully *- our rags-to-riches success story. I found Scully nearly two years ago: starving, flea-infested, and _extremely_ pregnant. So of course, I took her straight home and cleaned her up. One week later, to the day, she gave birth to four beautiful kittens.


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]



[align=left]Scully recovered from her bad start in life (we estimate she was 7-8 months old when she got pregnant) and she has blossomed into a gorgeous cat. Her fur is _to die for_ soft and she's got the cutest squished lil' face. I love my Scully-Girl.

[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]



[align=left]We ended up keeping two of Scully's kittens, and adopting the other two out to seperate homes. Of course, all of that would change later on, but I'm not quite there yet 


[/align]

[align=left]*Miko *- quite possibly the most laidback cat I've ever met. I'd always heard that torties were nervous and high strung. Miko, on the other hand, seems to have been born in slow mow, alwayscalculating whether or not something (say, chasing a toy) is really worth the expenditure of energy. None of our cats are overweight, or anywhere near it, but Miko is a solid hunk of kitty nonetheless. She doesn't walk, she strides (much like a lion). Oddly enough, her voice never grew with her, and she has the same high-pitched mew that she had when she was little enough to fit in my hand.

[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]




[align=left][/align]

[align=left]*Stephanie*- the complete opposite of her sister in every way, shape, and form. Where Miko is quiet, Stephanie is shrill and LOUD. Miko is built like a lioness, Stephanie has the delicate physique of a cheetah. Miko is relaxed while Stephanie is always on the alert. Hard to believe they came from the same mother...


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]



[align=left]

And finally, *Prince John* - who returned to us after more than a year in his new home because things just didn't work out. Oh well. I'm glad to have our PJ back. He's absolutely the most vocal cat (heck, the most vocal living being) in our household and just has to be around people at all times. We're still working on introducing him to the other cats, but he seems to figure that if they don't like him he can just hang out with the humans instead. He's a stunningly gorgeous cat (but of course, I'm a little biased :inlove[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 15, 2006)

:inlove: All of your guy's babies are beautiful!! It's Really nice to see all of the pictures and learn about each one!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 15, 2006)

I also have three beautiful cats.

Two of them are senior citizens.

Babie is a white domestic long hair with a few spots of black on her. I've had her since i was 14. which would leave her at 12 years in age.

Jade is a tabby mix and we've had her since my husband and i moved in togather which would make her nearing 8 years.

My sweet little boy is Casper and he's my two little girls cat. He is like a big teddy bear they can flop around with. He has all his claws but never scratches and i mean they lay on him, sleep on him, carry him around lol. He's just a big baby. He is a siamese mix but he really looks like he's got about 90% siamese in him and he's got the baby blue eyes. I rescued him froma little girl who's parents told her she had give the kittens her cat accidently had (if she'd been fixed and not running lose they wouldn't have had that problem) to the pound. I wish i could have taken them all but he was deffinitley a keeper. He'll be three thisyear.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 17, 2006)

Three cats ... One daughter of a pregnant stray (rescued as she was about to be run over by a truck in a parking lot), her daughter (oops), and a really small gimped kitty from a shelter. (They think her former ownerthrew her again a wall).

The gimped one (Skye) is the the white one, she's around five now, the skinnymom (Putty) is16, her 'fluffy'daughter (Houli) is 15. 

I saidI'd repost this here, although it's mostly a bunny video. No access to the cat pics right now. 










Pipp and Houli (in happier, pre-hormonal times)

sas



and the gang of eight :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## brandy563 (Jul 18, 2006)

well i just have 1 little cat, his name is boots no not from shrek 2 (puss in boots) but becausemy mom'sdog is named cowboy so they thought it'd be amusing to name the cat boots................so it's cowboy boots :shock:..........................

he's bigger now, that's when i first got him which was around late october, early november of last year. 






he was never the "cuddle" type of cat he was always the "oooo feet, i must attack them!!! :nasty" type of cat but he's still sweet. i love him to death, except when he's meowing at my door at 4:30am to go outside.................:nerves1


----------



## hummer (Jul 18, 2006)

We just have Hobbes (as in Calvin and Hobbes and the dog is Calvin!), she is a 20 year old grey and white domestic long hair. When I was staying at my mom's, someone dumped her momma and bros and sisters at the trailer. Her momma was a friendly little cat and appreciated the food I gave her. They lived under the trailer and there was only one way in and out so I put a fence with some outside playarea but they could not run to the road. I decided I was going to capture all the kittens but they were on their way to being feral. I had to use a big green towel to get her and boy o boy was she a mad little hissy face kitten!



Since she was such a little handful, I called the ASPCA to come and get momma and her siblings. My mom says that some got out cause she still sees some of her relatives in that park!

Now she is a spoiled inside cat who prefers to be around me and not hubby or the kids so much. She takes up his side of the bed when he is gone but when he comes home she is in the livingroom. She had one litter of kittens (I found homes for all the babies, my friend and mom each took one) so now she has the "pooch" that jiggles back and forth!





So here are some pictures of the Queen of Lazy (oops I meant the House!) doing what she does best....















and this is a pic of Miffy giving Hobbes the evil eye! (Hobbes was not too happy about being chased out of the livingroom by Miffy the bunny all the time!)


----------



## charlottes mum (Jul 18, 2006)

aww all your cats are soo cute i have 2 cats 1 called chico he is the type that always wants to play with other cats and have fun he is a white and is very fluffy which means alot of grooming :faint:lol!!!i have another cat called leo he is a ginger cat and he doesnt shut up lol he meaws all the time and he hunts for mice and things:yuck so thats not good :grumpylol!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 18, 2006)

I have two litter sibling kitties that are just over the age of 2yrs. We brought them home at about four weeks of age, since they were being highly neglected by their mama. They are:

Sunny (female): beautiful, splendid little cheetah, excellent jumper, bit of attitude, but she's a Mama's Girl at heart





and Hobbes (male): gorgeous, well-built, but clumsy and slightly slow-on-the-draw. His most adorable trait is that he is my daughter's little play buddy. He loves to play rough, so they are the perfect pair! He even cries at her door in the morning! 





and here's a cute picture of them laying on my daughter's bed (can you tell my daughter is a bit in-between tomboy and girly-girl? hehe!)





Our two kitties are very lovey-dovey with each other, and really look out for one another...what a wonderful pair! They are not in the least my first kitties (I've had over twenty kitties throughout my life), but they are certainly wonderful!!  I love my babies!


----------



## SugarGlider (Jul 20, 2006)

Hummer, my husband would LOVE your kitty  He really likes long hair cats.

We have 4 cats. My husband and I and our kids each *own* one of the cats and boy do they KNOW who belongs to them 







Zoey - Zoey is mine  She was my aunts cat and was living outside with about 5 males who beat on her when they were not trying to mate her. You could tell she was not happy. she was thin, her coat was not smooth, she looked not healthy. She almost died when I got her spayed, her uterus was so fragile that the moment the vet touched it she started bleeding out. She has fully recovered now and is such a happier cat 

Tag - Tag is my husbands. We found out we were getting our house the beggining of Feb. 05 and I was looking for a long hair kitten for him for Valentines Day. He's a complete cat person. I ran across Tag, who was an outside mostly grown cat and decided to get her instead of looking further for a kitten. She loves my husband. She's the only cat I've ever seen who can look dissapointed... which she does whenever she's expecting my husband to walk in and it's someone else instead. When it's actually HIM she acts like she doesn't really care, lol, but I know she does 

Whiskers - Whiskers is the funniest cat ever. She is my sons and he shares his dad's love of kitties. We were moving and Alex and I went back to our apartment for some stuff and this little boy was walking down the parking lot holding this kitten. I thought "Oh No!". My son gets out and beelines for the boy and kitten and I follow, much slower lol. His mom comes up and says can you take this cat? I ask where it came from and she said it was tossed out one of the third floor apartments because the man didn't want it. Of course we took her home! She and my son are best friends. She jumps on his back and grooms his hair, she absolutely loves him. He feels the same. He's bi-polar and adhd so him having an unconditional loving friend is so important to his well being.

Princess - Princess is my daughters... she's my daughters because everyone else already had a cat when she showed up lol. I was doing dishes about 2am one night and I hear this meowing outside. I went to open the door and in walks this scrawny little kitten! She just came right in and starts rubbing on me. It was dark so I walked into the kitchen and she was there before me just looking like she was home. I picked her up and was standing with her and my husband walks in and says "Oh we have another cat?" *Laugh* like getting new cats at 2am is just normal!! So now we have four  

We don't want any more kitties!!! We adore the ones we have but 4 kitties is plenty for us  Edit to add : They are all spayed!


----------

